# Am I the only one that doesn't like college football?



## stringmusic (May 4, 2011)

Being in the south, theres probably not alot of people that agree with me. I LOVE pro-ball, but I could care less about college football. I might watch a huge game or big bowl game but only because there on on Saturday and not Sunday. I just like to watch the best of the best I guess. Is their actually anybody that feels the same way?


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 4, 2011)

Don't agree with you on not liking the actual football being played. I don't think all NFL teams are worthy of being watched.

That said, it's the diehard college fan that bleeds his teams colors that makes it unbearable sometimes. I can usually give someone a pass if they went to the school but those that didn't I find hard to listen to. We have many of those in this state. I didn't go to either Tech nor Ga but for some reason, I have to pick and can't root for both teams. This is dumb. Pro football attracts a better class of fan in my opinion. I could be wrong I guess but I've been to both and with college ball, you have to put up with the drunk 20 something's. Now I'm showing my age.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Being in the south, theres probably not alot of people that agree with me. I LOVE pro-ball, but I could care less about college football. I might watch a huge game or big bowl game but only because there on on Saturday and not Sunday. I just like to watch the best of the best I guess. Is their actually anybody that feels the same way?



No!  

Next question...


----------



## Sargent (May 4, 2011)

Man... you might as well post a thread in the deer hunting forum titled*"All baiters are communists and are sad that Bin Laden is dead"*.


----------



## coon hunter (May 4, 2011)

I am the exact same way and like you say there aint many of us in the south that feel this way. I love Pro sports and thats about it. I cant stand the NCAA and all there rules. I think its crazy that you can run the table and not have a chance to be the champ. Only yime i watch college ball is the NC or a big bowl game or if i am wanting to watch some of the top Pro prospects.


----------



## Hut2 (May 4, 2011)

Probably a few like you but, 

"NOT ME" !!!!!!!!!!    
I'm the total opposite ,I'll watch a little pro on sunday just cause there's no college ball.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2011)

Sargent said:


> Man... you might as well post a thread in the deer hunting forum titled*"All baiters are communists and are sad that Bin Laden is dead"*.



 True dat!


----------



## LanierSpots (May 4, 2011)

Stringmusic, I will try my best to hold back the crowd.  Try and run east and dont stop till you see the ocean.  Once you get there, turn north and head till it gets cold.

You should be safe there.


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2011)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Don't agree with you on not liking the actual football being played. I don't think all NFL teams are worthy of being watched.
> 
> That said, it's the diehard college fan that bleeds his teams colors that makes it unbearable sometimes. I can usually give someone a pass if they went to the school but those that didn't I find hard to listen to. We have many of those in this state. I didn't go to either Tech nor Ga but for some reason, I have to pick and can't root for both teams. This is dumb. Pro football attracts a better class of fan in my opinion. I could be wrong I guess but I've been to both and with college ball, you have to put up with the drunk 20 something's. Now I'm showing my age.



I agree, especially about the drunk 20 somethings. Me being 26, I dont like very many people my age.


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> No!
> 
> Next question...


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2011)

Sargent said:


> Man... you might as well post a thread in the deer hunting forum titled*"All baiters are communists and are sad that Bin Laden is dead"*.



I figured that,  thought it might be interesting though.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Stringmusic, I will try my best to hold back the crowd.  Try and run east and dont stop till you see the ocean. Once you get there, turn north and head till it gets cold.
> 
> You should be safe there.



It's not a sport... it's a way of life. 


Now where is he spots????


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Stringmusic, I will try my best to hold back the crowd.  Try and run east and dont stop till you see the ocean.  Once you get there, turn north and head till it gets cold.
> 
> You should be safe there.



 
I aint headin' north though, maybe to the midwest


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2011)

What is it about pro ball that ya'll dont like? I mostly hear that "they dont try hard" or "they just want the money" but hopefully ya'll know better than that. I just dont understand not wanting or liking to watch players that are faster,stronger, jump higher, spin quicker, smarter, and anything else you can think of.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 4, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> What is it about pro ball that ya'll dont like? I mostly hear that "they dont try hard" or "they just want the money" but hopefully ya'll know better than that. I just dont understand not wanting or liking to watch players that are faster,stronger, jump higher, spin quicker, smarter, and anything else you can think of.




Too me in is not a matter of not liking the NFL, because I do. I like both..... but I LOVE college ball. I really enjoy watching the NFL, but there is more emotion, a lot more tradition and pagentry in college ball. There is NOTHING like a Saturday in the fall in the SEC or any other major confernce for that matter. College football is a religion here in the south...... the NFL...... not so much.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> What is it about pro ball that ya'll dont like? I mostly hear that "they dont try hard" or "they just want the money" but hopefully ya'll know better than that. I just dont understand not wanting or liking to watch players that are faster,stronger, jump higher, spin quicker, smarter, and anything else you can think of.



There is a connection to your team, your university, your kind of folk, your way of life that I believe exists in the college game that does not exists in the pros. 

Personally, I don't like the "all about me" attitude that some of the pro players exhibit. And then there's the lockout/strike issue. Millionaires arguing with billionaires about splitting up the money that the average working man spends on going to the games and buying NFL merchandise while the rest of us are out here trying to make an honest living.

I'll stick with college any day of the week and twice on Saturdays


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Too me in is not a matter of not liking the NFL, because I do. I like both..... but I LOVE college ball. I really enjoy watching the NFL, but there is more emotion, a lot more* tradition and pagentry *in college ball. There is NOTHING like a Saturday in the fall in the SEC or any other major confernce for that matter. College football is a religion here in the south...... the NFL...... not so much.



Thats where I "get it" the most. I can see how people would like that.


----------



## MoonPie (May 4, 2011)

College the top a the game. High School is the up and coming. Pro is the older guys trying to do College.


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> College the top a the game. High School is the up and coming. *Pro is the older guys trying to do College*.



...... I'm gonna have to disagree!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2011)

I have more invested in college sports, literally, Tech cost me a bundle....

People in the south are just more traditionally connected to college sports.  I think you could go to Green Bay and tell them you couldn't care less about the NFL and only care about college ball and they would probably run you out of town.


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I have more invested in college sports, literally, Tech cost me a bundle....
> 
> *People in the south are just more traditionally connected to college sports.*  I think you could go to Green Bay and tell them you couldn't care less about the NFL and only care about college ball and they would probably run you out of town.



You didnt have to go and call everybody down here dumb..... I'm not


----------



## o2bfishin (May 4, 2011)

Stringmusic, I will reluctantly admit that I'm kinda in your corner.  I like all football, but I love NFL.  I do watch college football when it's an intriguing matchup, but I don't tune in to the USC vs. Southwestern Idaho State (if that exists!) type games.

I catch plenty of grief from my friends, and I certainly understand that the history and tradition is richer and the fans are more passionate. The reason why I'm a much bigger NFL fan is simple. On Saturdays when I was a kid, I was either in the woods or fishing.  Sundays was church and football. It's just how I grew up! Ok, let the  commence!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 4, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> What is it about pro ball that ya'll dont like? I mostly hear that "they dont try hard" or "they just want the money" but hopefully ya'll know better than that. I just dont understand not wanting or liking to watch players that are faster,stronger, jump higher, spin quicker, smarter, and anything else you can think of.



I like the level of play, but I don't have any strong allegiances.

Pro football is a game.  College football is much more than that.  That said, I'm not the type to watch the Idaho State vs North Dakota A&M-type games just because its college football.

I watch and follow my Jackets religiously, and I watch and keep up with all of the ACC and SEC, and I watch big matchups of ranked teams.

Pro-football will never have anything like the Ramblin' Wreck, Uga, Howard's Rock, "Play Like a Champion Today," dotting the "I," the 12th man, the Grove, etc etc etc.


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2011)

I can see it alot more if someone actually went to the school, makes plenty of sense. But how does one go about picking their favorite team in college. Same way with the pros? mostly whoever you live closet too?


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2011)

o2bfishin said:


> Stringmusic, I will reluctantly admit that I'm right there with you.  I like all football, but I love NFL.  I do watch college football when it's an intriguing matchup, but I don't tune in to the USC vs. Southwestern Idaho State (if that exists!) type games.
> 
> I catch plenty of grief from my friends, and I certainly understand that the history and tradition is richer and the fans are much more passionate. The reason why I'm a much bigger NFL fan is simple. On Saturdays, I was either in the woods or fishing.  Sundays was church and football. It's just how I grew up! Ok, let the  commence!



Yep, I cant see why half of the big schools games are against southwestern Louisiana state university and learning center..... tech.


----------



## sandhillmike (May 4, 2011)

I have never lived in a city that had a pro team, so no real attachment except in a state or region sort of way. On the other hand, I attended and graduated from UF. I also live 20 miles from the UF campus, and have most of my life. The personal involvement, the tradition and the rivalries make college ball so much more appealing to me that it isn't even close. I "like" pro ball, but I "live and breathe" college ball.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I can see it alot more if someone actually went to the school, makes plenty of sense. But how does one go about picking their favorite team in college. Same way with the pros? mostly whoever you live closet too?



Well if you want to support a bunch of thug underachievers, you can root for UGA.  If you want to root for a bunch of nerds with pocket protectors, you can root for tech.  If you want to support cheaters, pick a school in Alabama.  If you like mullets and jorts, Floriduh is  your school.  Ifyou like to eat corn dogs and grass, you're gona be yelling choot em with Les Miles.  And finally, if you don't want anyone to take you seriously at all, root for a team thats not from the south east (JJ, Wacenturion, Madsnooker).


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Well if you want to support a bunch of thug underachievers, you can root for UGA.  If you want to root for a bunch of nerds with pocket protectors, you can root for tech.  If you want to support cheaters, pick a school in Alabama.  If you like mullets and jorts, Floriduh is  your school.  Ifyou like to eat corn dogs and grass, you're gona be yelling choot em with Les Miles.  And finally, if you don't want anyone to take you seriously at all, root for a team thats not from the south east (JJ, Wacenturion, Madsnooker).




I like to pick my nose and stare at stuff for long periods of time, got a team for that?


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I like to pick my nose and stare at stuff for long periods of time, got a team for that?



Oh yess....Climpsun


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Oh yess....Climpsun



I'm gonna where an orange shirt tomorrow


----------



## bkl021475 (May 4, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Well if you want to support a bunch of thug underachievers, you can root for UGA.  If you want to root for a bunch of nerds with pocket protectors, you can root for tech.  If you want to support cheaters, pick a school in Alabama.  If you like mullets and jorts, Floriduh is  your school.  Ifyou like to eat corn dogs and grass, you're gona be yelling choot em with Les Miles.  And finally, if you don't want anyone to take you seriously at all, root for a team thats not from the south east (JJ, Wacenturion, Madsnooker).



That's funny right there!


----------



## bkl021475 (May 4, 2011)

My opinion, I do love to watch both, but if I had to make a choice I would take the NFL anyday. To me the level of competition in the NFL is unmatched by any attempt of the sport. NCAA games are fun when it's UGA vs the big SEC schools, or I even love to watch a Big AU vs ALA, Au vs LSU,etc.. I won't miss a Miami vs Florida State game for weddings, births or funerals! But in the NCAA, the team with the fastest man on the field normally wins, not so the case in the NFL where everyone is faster and stronger than college. So I like them both, but as far as watching well executed football, I'm with the NFL.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 4, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I have more invested in college sports, literally, Tech cost me a bundle....
> 
> People in the south are just more traditionally connected to college sports.  I think you could go to Green Bay and tell them you couldn't care less about the NFL and only care about college ball and they would probably run you out of town.



Why do so many southerners have this thought about the north? You are wrong about people in Green Bay. I agree there are lots of NFL fans in Green Bay but there are tons of Badger fans in Green Bay. College football is loved up north just as it is in the south. Thats why they sell out their stadiums as well. Some of the biggest stadiums in the country are up north and they are sold out every saturday. Iowa, Michigan, Wisconsin, Penn ST, and Ohio St fans travel as well as ANYONE in the country. I'm up north every year and have lived up North and College ball is always in the news, discussed by everyone and loved passionately by millions of fans. Trust me when I tell you that a crisp October saturday out in the country hills of Ohio is no different than in the south. Their are OSU flags flying everywhere. Those days start with a good mornin hunt and then college football by tons of extremely passionate fans. 

It just seems there is a big misconception about football fans up north. There is no imaginary line somewhere that once you cross it people just start liking college football less or, I might as well throw this in, run slower.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 4, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Being in the south, theres probably not alot of people that agree with me. I LOVE pro-ball, but I could care less about college football. I might watch a huge game or big bowl game but only because there on on Saturday and not Sunday. I just like to watch the best of the best I guess. Is their actually anybody that feels the same way?



Your not the only one. I think there are 4 others I'm aware of with your chemical imbalance that cause those feelings.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Why do so many southerners have this thought about the north? You are wrong about people in Green Bay. I agree there are lots of NFL fans in Green Bay but there are tons of Badger fans in Green Bay. College football is loved up north just as it is in the south. Thats why they sell out their stadiums as well. Some of the biggest stadiums in the country are up north and they are sold out every saturday. Iowa, Michigan, Wisconsin, Penn ST, and Ohio St fans travel as well as ANYONE in the country. I'm up north every year and have lived up North and College ball is always in the news, discussed by everyone and loved passionately by millions of fans. Trust me when I tell you that a crisp October saturday out in the country hills of Ohio is no different than in the south. Their are OSU flags flying everywhere. Those days start with a good mornin hunt and then college football by tons of extremely passionate fans.
> 
> It just seems there is a big misconception about football fans up north. There is no imaginary line somewhere that once you cross it people just start liking college football less or, I might as well throw this in, run slower.



Well you have the Browns, not much to be excited about.   You are right, there are passionate college fans everywhere, but the NFL has a richer history in the north, that's where it started.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 4, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Well you have the Browns, not much to be excited about.   You are right, there are passionate college fans everywhere, but the NFL has a richer history in the north, that's where it started.



I understand and I wasn't trying to jump on you. Living in the south it just seems fans here, for some reason, think their Saturdays are just more passionate than up north, and it simply is not true.

NOW, keep in mind, when I say up north, I'm referring to the middle of Pennsylvania west. Basically the midwest. I know Pennsylvania is not considered "midwest" but anything east of Pennsylvania, I'm not speaking for them. You start to get into a different world on the east coast. I would agree that the passion for college ball probably drops way off the further east you go up north.


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Your not the only one. I think there are 4 others I'm aware of with your chemical imbalance that cause those feelings.



Its actually a syndrome, its called wtbbp..... watching the big boys play.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 4, 2011)

Look at it this way.  There will be a 2011 college football season.  No matter what.   

NFL in 2011???????    And why is that?


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Look at it this way.  There will be a 2011 college football season.  No matter what.
> 
> NFL in 2011???????    And why is that?



Cause they're arguing over money, still doesnt make the running back at Jacksonville state community college as good as....... any running back you can name in the NFL.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 4, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Its actually a syndrome, its called wtbbp..... watching the big boys play.



I just looked it up on the internet and it appears to be an extremely rare syndrome, usually affecting men with low levels of testosterone and are also not easily excited.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 4, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Cause they're arguing over money, still doesnt make the running back at Jacksonville state community college as good as....... any running back you can name in the NFL.




No, it just shows why some people are not as big on the NFL.  I like the NFL and watch is a good bit.  It is harder for me to get connected to a team though.  College offers that.

I also like the constant changing of the teams in college.  It never gets stale.   Since there are more teams in given areas, it also offers better rivalries...

I like the NFL but in my opinion

College > NFL


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> I just looked it up on the internet and it appears to be an extremely rare syndrome, usually affecting men with low levels of testosterone and are also not easily excited.



.... I'm sure somebody makes a pill I can take for it! Maybe it will make me think watching kids that can barely drive a car is worth doing.


----------



## bnew17 (May 4, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> What is it about pro ball that ya'll dont like? I mostly hear that "they dont try hard" or "they just want the money" but hopefully ya'll know better than that. I just dont understand not wanting or liking to watch players that are faster,stronger, jump higher, spin quicker, smarter, and anything else you can think of.




Its not about that at all. The reason the majority of people on this vent and nation wide prefer college football over pro is things like their intensity, will to win, love for the game, and most important their PASSION.


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> Its not about that at all. The reason the majority of people on this vent and nation wide prefer college football over pro is things like their intensity, will to win, love for the game, and most important their PASSION.



You think people nation wide like college football more than the pros??? From the way I understand it and according to tv ratings, its not even close in favor of the pros.


----------



## RipperIII (May 4, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Why do so many southerners have this thought about the north? You are wrong about people in Green Bay. I agree there are lots of NFL fans in Green Bay but there are tons of Badger fans in Green Bay. College football is loved up north just as it is in the south. Thats why they sell out their stadiums as well. Some of the biggest stadiums in the country are up north and they are sold out every saturday. Iowa, Michigan, Wisconsin, Penn ST, and Ohio St fans travel as well as ANYONE in the country. I'm up north every year and have lived up North and College ball is always in the news, discussed by everyone and loved passionately by millions of fans. Trust me when I tell you that a crisp October saturday out in the country hills of Ohio is no different than in the south. Their are OSU flags flying everywhere. Those days start with a good mornin hunt and then college football by tons of extremely passionate fans.
> 
> It just seems there is a big misconception about football fans up north. There is no imaginary line somewhere that once you cross it people just start liking college football less or, I might as well throw this in, run slower.



I agree with you snooks...some of the most obnoxious, ahem...ardent fans I've come across reside north of the Mason-Dixon line,...especially around the great lakes


----------



## RipperIII (May 4, 2011)

...also remember, the kids playing for the College teams _chose_ to be there, they weren't drafted or traded to that team, many of the kids are local which adds interest.
I grew up in Atlanta, went to BAMA, been to super bowls, NC's and I can assure you the intensity is higher at the College level.


----------



## AbbaDab (May 4, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> What is it about pro ball that ya'll dont like? I mostly hear that "they dont try hard" or "they just want the money" but hopefully ya'll know better than that. I just dont understand not wanting or liking to watch players that are faster,stronger, jump higher, spin quicker, smarter, and anything else you can think of.



Thats why I am a BAMA fan


----------



## gin house (May 4, 2011)

i love all football, sometimes i find myself captivated watching arena football on tv. lol    pro football is great, i love to watch it but its where great athletes go to retire when the best part of their life is over.   in my opinion there is no sport like college football, its where you find guys fighting as hard as they can to prove themselves, its the pride of representing your school or state, having pride in both and watching them and other schools climb or drop in the rankings thru the year, the uncertainty of what can happen, the traditions, the legacies, the heratige, the pride.....i can go on and on.  in my town college football is right behind God and family, i know its ahead of work in my book. lol    theres nothing like it in the sporting world, pro football to me is  nothing compared to college ball.   you my friend i feel sorry for,  i couldnt imagine........


----------



## Danuwoa (May 4, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> Thats why I am a BAMA fan



So you can make excuses when said players get beat by one guy?

That boy is wearing stretchie pants.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (May 4, 2011)

CMR is turning me into a pro ball fan VERY fast!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 4, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> CMR is turning me into a pro ball fan VERY fast!!!!



I don't think you would like pro ball much.  They don't fire people fast enough to satisfy you.


----------



## bkl021475 (May 4, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> Its not about that at all. The reason the majority of people on this vent and nation wide prefer college football over pro is things like their intensity, will to win, love for the game, and most important their PASSION.



I understand where you're coming from but if you don't think this is what the NFL is all about then you're just a little biased.


----------



## maker4life (May 4, 2011)

High School ball is honestly my favorite but I love both college and pro ball . College because of the traditions and all that goes into a Saturday of ball and NFL because they are the best in the world at what they're doing . 

College ball can't begin to compare with the NFL as far as quality of play .


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 4, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> What is it about pro ball that ya'll dont like?



It's not so much a problem with pro ball for me.  It's just that I enjoy college ball so much more.  I'll watch any football that's on tv, but pro ball just doesn't have the same appeal.  As others have mentioned, it lacks the emotion, urgency, and tradition of college football.



stringmusic said:


> I mostly hear that "they dont try hard" or "they just want the money" but hopefully ya'll know better than that.



Please explain the lockout then?  I know we haven't missed any football yet, but it's the principle of the thing.  A number of those guys make more in a season than most of us will make in a lifetime, and yet they still whine about what they get paid.  Some of those guys get fined more than I make a year, but I don't complain about what I make.  I don't compare my job to the slave trade either.



stringmusic said:


> I just dont understand not wanting or liking to watch players that are faster,stronger, jump higher, spin quicker, smarter, and anything else you can think of.



I've thought about this, because that's a genuine point in favor of pro ball. But, I've decided that it might be a little too polished for me.  College football is more "raw" than the pro's.  If faster, quicker, smarter, etc. was always better, then why do I like NASCAR or dirt tracks more than F1 racing?  It's the same reason I liked watching Chuck Liddell or Wanderlei Silva throw bombs in MMA more than a polished boxer like Manny Pacquiao or De La Hoya.  Honestly, I think I watched and listened to more high school football games last year than pro football games.  It's the same reason I prefer listening to a live recording of a fella signing with nothing but his acoustic guitar over anything with auto-tune.  The rawness adds to the beauty.

College football has bigger comebacks and bigger upsets.  There are more plot twists in college football because of easy field goals that get missed, blown coverages in the prevent defense in the waning seconds of the game, etc.  The polls/bowl system (while not perfect) make every game a must win.  A loss the last week of the season in college football is devastating for a top tier team.  A loss the last week of the season for a top NFL team isn't that big of a deal - they'll still make the playoffs.  

The fact that they aren't as fast, smart, strong, and what not adds to the beauty of it rather than detract from it.  To me, pro football is the F1 racing, stuck-up boxing, and auto-tune of the football world.  But, hey, at least it's still football, they got that going for 'em (at least until they completely ban hitting hard, or have they already done that?).


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 4, 2011)

If you want to watch football in it's purest form, come on up and watch the kids play on a Saturday this fall. I promise you you'll get all the offense and defense you can handle, with as many smiles and occasionally a few tears, plus a hot dog after the game.

Neither the college nor the NFL can compare. Not even close


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 5, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I LOVE pro-ball, but I could care less about college football.



I'm the exact opposite, if they shut down the NFL right now, it wouldn't bother me one bit. Nothing like a Saturday afternoon in the fall !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bnew17 (May 5, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> I understand where you're coming from but if you don't think this is what the NFL is all about then you're just a little biased.



thats not what the nfl is about.


----------



## bnew17 (May 5, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> You think people nation wide like college football more than the pros??? From the way I understand it and according to tv ratings, its not even close in favor of the pros.



if you could get the ratings from an AUburn / Bama game and compare it to a NFL game id like to see that. Ive never seen ratings from either.


Do you think 95,000 people would show up at Sanford Stadium to watch the coons play? i dont think so.


----------



## maker4life (May 5, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> if you could get the ratings from an AUburn / Bama game and compare it to a NFL game id like to see that. Ive never seen ratings from either.
> 
> 
> Do you think 95,000 people would show up at Sanford Stadium to watch the coons play? i dont think so.



Auburn/Alabama had 12.5 million viewers . The Packers/Eagles game in Sept. drew 28.0 million .


Not even close .


----------



## Madsnooker (May 5, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I agree with you snooks...some of the most obnoxious, ahem...ardent fans I've come across reside north of the Mason-Dixon line,...especially around the great lakes



 Yea, there are some bads ones out there!!! I'm glad I'm not one of them!!!


----------



## bkl021475 (May 5, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> thats not what the nfl is about.



So you don't think that the NFL players want to win, love the game and have passion about it? These guys play and practice their tails off for this game and it shows. Yeah they get paid, and yes the try to get every dime they can while having a short career as a pro ball player, but don't we do the same in our careers? Certainly you don't work pro bono?


----------



## Havana Dude (May 5, 2011)

I will admit to watching my fair share, but honestly, I could care less if they never played another game. I feel that way about everything on TV though, so it is not just college ball. But I don't care to attend a game either. I watch tv, but there is absolutely nothing I would miss if it all went away. Besides, it all happens during hunting season, and I would much rather be in the woods, than sitting on the couch watching that crap.  JMO


----------



## DSGB (May 5, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> You think people nation wide like college football more than the pros??? From the way I understand it and according to tv ratings, its not even close in favor of the pros.





maker4life said:


> Auburn/Alabama had 12.5 million viewers . The Packers/Eagles game in Sept. drew 28.0 million .
> 
> 
> Not even close .



The logic here is flawed. How many other college games are being played at the same time? How many other pro games are being played at the same time? A reasonable argument can be made that with more college games to choose from, then you will have a lower percentage of viewers watching each game. 

What do these numbers prove?



> The largest attendance for a regular season game was 105,121 in the new Cowboys Stadium in Arlington, TX between the Cowboys and the New York Giants, on September 20, 2009.





> The largest crowd to watch a regular-season college football game was composed of the 112,118 fans who watched Michigan defeat visiting Ohio State, 35-21, on November 24, 2003.




I prefer college football and it has nothing to do with which one is more popular. Like others have said, the tradition, pageantry, and close proximity of rivalries are some of the reasons.


----------



## maker4life (May 5, 2011)

DSGB said:


> The logic here is flawed. How many other college games are being played at the same time? How many other pro games are being played at the same time? A reasonable argument can be made that with more college games to choose from, then you will have a lower percentage of viewers watching each game.



Then look at the numbers for the National Championship versus the Super bowl . Again , not even close .


----------



## Danuwoa (May 5, 2011)

hayseed_theology said:


> It's not so much a problem with pro ball for me.  It's just that I enjoy college ball so much more.  I'll watch any football that's on tv, but pro ball just doesn't have the same appeal.  As others have mentioned, it lacks the emotion, urgency, and tradition of college football.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outstanding post.


----------



## stringmusic (May 5, 2011)

DSGB said:


> The logic here is flawed. How many other college games are being played at the same time? How many other pro games are being played at the same time? A reasonable argument can be made that with more college games to choose from, then you will have a lower percentage of viewers watching each game.
> 
> What do these numbers prove?
> 
> ...





maker4life said:


> Then look at the numbers for the National Championship versus the Super bowl . Again , not even close .



total agreement here with maker4life, I dont really want to get into an argument about which is more popular, the NFL is by far and away the most popular sport in the United States, it's not even close.


----------



## stringmusic (May 5, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> So you don't think that the NFL players want to win, love the game and have passion about it? These guys play and practice their tails off for this game and it shows. Yeah they get paid, and yes the try to get every dime they can while having a short career as a pro ball player, but don't we do the same in our careers? Certainly you don't work pro bono?



Yea, try having 4-5 new guys every year after the draft come in an give everything they have to try and take your job! These guys love the game or I dont think they would be in the NFL. Great post bkl


----------



## DSGB (May 5, 2011)

maker4life said:


> Then look at the numbers for the National Championship versus the Super bowl . Again , not even close .





stringmusic said:


> total agreement here with maker4life, I dont really want to get into an argument about which is more popular, the NFL is by far and away the most popular sport in the United States, it's not even close.



That was sorta my point. I could care less which one is more popular, and even stated that it had no bearing on my decision. I was just pointing out that how many attend or watch which games proves nothing. Everybody watches what they like for their own reasons.


----------



## Hogtown (May 5, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> I'm the exact opposite, if they shut down the NFL right now, it wouldn't bother me one bit. Nothing like a Saturday afternoon in the fall !!!!!!!!!!!


Agree 100%. I hope they never, ever play another No Fun League game - then we could put some college games on Sunday. I've read that college is so important in the south because we never had pro sports of ANY type in the south until sometime in the 1960's. Generations have been raised watching what we could - in the south it was college because (1) the nearest pro game was a two day drive away and (2) in the pre-cable days there were not very many games on TV.  My Dad is a Redskins fan because that was the closest pro team


----------



## Twiggbuster (May 5, 2011)

Knowing college football enhances the pro game.
Watching pro players and remembering where they played college, their skill then and comparing that to their pro career is half the fun.
I'll take college anyday however . I see some pro's loafing more than college kids. Few pro coaches will say anything but let a college kid ease up and see what happens on the sideline. The money I quess.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 7, 2011)

IMO, I would rather watch Pro ball all day every day. The cream rises to the top, there is a playoff and at the end of the season, there is a true Champion. The playoff games are fantastic. I like college ball, but I like High School ball also.

The NCAA has ruined college ball with their "rules", and not that there should not be guidelines, but they are obsessive.  IMO the NCAA is a bunch of hypocrites.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 7, 2011)

drhunter1 said:


> IMO the NCAA is a bunch of hypocrites.



and the NFL is a bunch of overpaid crybabies....... so what's your point? They both have flaws.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 8, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> and the NFL is a bunch of overpaid crybabies....... so what's your point? They both have flaws.



Yeah sure there are some overpaid crybabies. No doubt about it. Not all of them though. In the end they get paid what the market will bear. They are the best at what they do and in a free market, the best get paid the best.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

drhunter1 said:


> Yeah sure there are some overpaid crybabies. No doubt about it. Not all of them though. In the end they get paid what the market will bear. They are the best at what they do and in a free market, the best get paid the best.



The market of the last season led to negotiations for reduction in pay by the owners, which led to a strike. I guess the market has spoken..


----------



## bkl021475 (May 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The market of the last season led to negotiations for reduction in pay by the owners, which led to a strike. I guess the market has spoken..



From what I understand the owners didn't want to live up to the contract that the owners had signed, wouldn't you be looking for your money if your boss had promised it in writing?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> From what I understand the owners didn't want to live up to the contract that the owners had signed, wouldn't you be looking for your money if your boss had promised it in writing?



The way that works in the private sector is this; You sign a contract for remuneration for your job, in the mean time the economy takes a nose dive, your boss says take a cut in salary or take a hike, you take the salary cut if you know what is good for you, unless you have something better lined up elsewhere.

Something that Unions don't seem to understand, especially with their pseudo-hollywood mentality.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The way that works in the private sector is this; You sign a contract for remuneration for your job, in the mean time the economy takes a nose dive, your boss says take a cut in salary or take a hike, you take the salary cut if you know what is good for you, unless you have something better lined up elsewhere.
> 
> Something that Unions don't seem to understand, especially with their pseudo-hollywood mentality.



Didn't the collective bargaining agreement expire?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (May 14, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Being in the south, theres probably not alot of people that agree with me. I LOVE pro-ball, but I could care less about college football. I might watch a huge game or big bowl game but only because there on on Saturday and not Sunday. I just like to watch the best of the best I guess. Is their actually anybody that feels the same way?



BOY.... your in the SOUTH saying that could get your butt beat!!!!!!


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 16, 2011)

i grew up in cleveland, ohio. used to say i was a browns fan as a fetus. you could give a number, and i could tell you who wore it, what position they played, and probably where they went to college. i grew up hearing stories of marion motley, paul brown, otto graham, bobby mitchell, jim brown,and probably the best name in browns history, lou " the toe" groza. i had season tickets fro 87-93. i would go to the games, and come home and watch them again because i taped them. 
then i remember watching an interview with thurman thomas of the bills. he was upset because another running back he felt was inferior was making more than him. he said it was a matter of "respect". he was threatening to hold out. that caught my attention. (i'm a nurse, make around 60 a year, police, firefighters and the military make less than that, and these boneheads expect more money out of respect). then the players went on strike. in 1995 the nfl allowed art modell to move the browns from cleveland. ( he said he wasn't making any money in cleveland. he went to baltimore and eventually had to sell because.....he wasn't making any money there either). did't watch a pro game for a decade.
you say they don't play just for money? how many times are players under contract, and threaten to hold out until their contract is renegotiated ie darrell revis. (so much for living up to a contract). money is the bottom line for the pro athlete, period. even when they get money, no guarantee they'll play their best, see albert haynesworth.
you mentioned why does every school have ne louisiana state, the sw campus on their schedule. what about ohio state and michigan, alabama and auburn, oklahoma and texas, florida and georgia. plenty of games where pride is on the line, therefore the players put forth a better effort. the pros are bigger, faster, stronger, but they also have less heart.
to me, loyalty is a huge attribute. to your spouse, family friends, hometown etc. the pro player, and owner has no loyalty to anything or anyone that is not a greenback. there is only one pro team that can never leave, that is green bay. all the rest, if the owners are offered more money, they're gone. i can say with 100% certainty, that ohio state will never leave columbus, alabama will never leave tuscaloosa, oklahoma will never leave norman. you get the point.
if you chose to watch pro, knock yourself out. as for me, i have better things to do on a sunday. if the nfl never plays again, fine with me.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 16, 2011)

308-MIKE said:


> i grew up in cleveland, ohio. used to say i was a browns fan as a fetus. you could give a number, and i could tell you who wore it, what position they played, and probably where they went to college. i grew up hearing stories of marion motley, paul brown, otto graham, bobby mitchell, jim brown,and probably the best name in browns history, lou " the toe" groza. i had season tickets fro 87-93. i would go to the games, and come home and watch them again because i taped them.
> then i remember watching an interview with thurman thomas of the bills. he was upset because another running back he felt was inferior was making more than him. he said it was a matter of "respect". he was threatening to hold out. that caught my attention. (i'm a nurse, make around 60 a year, police, firefighters and the military make less than that, and these boneheads expect more money out of respect). then the players went on strike. in 1995 the nfl allowed art modell to move the browns from cleveland. ( he said he wasn't making any money in cleveland. he went to baltimore and eventually had to sell because.....he wasn't making any money there either). did't watch a pro game for a decade.
> you say they don't play just for money? how many times are players under contract, and threaten to hold out until their contract is renegotiated ie darrell revis. (so much for living up to a contract). money is the bottom line for the pro athlete, period. even when they get money, no guarantee they'll play their best, see albert haynesworth.
> you mentioned why does every school have ne louisiana state, the sw campus on their schedule. what about ohio state and michigan, alabama and auburn, oklahoma and texas, florida and georgia. plenty of games where pride is on the line, therefore the players put forth a better effort. the pros are bigger, faster, stronger, but they also have less heart.
> ...



Here... here..... one of the better posts I have seen in the SF in a long time. I still like to watch the pros, but it is not the same as college.


----------



## BoShank (May 16, 2011)

I like college football but I love Pro ball.

Don't let a couple bad apples represent the nfl players as a whole. 

If it was always about pride for college players then why do they leave early for the nfl draft.  The ones that are good enough usually do.


----------



## bkl021475 (May 16, 2011)

308-MIKE said:


> i grew up in cleveland, ohio. used to say i was a browns fan as a fetus. you could give a number, and i could tell you who wore it, what position they played, and probably where they went to college. i grew up hearing stories of marion motley, paul brown, otto graham, bobby mitchell, jim brown,and probably the best name in browns history, lou " the toe" groza. i had season tickets fro 87-93. i would go to the games, and come home and watch them again because i taped them.
> then i remember watching an interview with thurman thomas of the bills. he was upset because another running back he felt was inferior was making more than him. he said it was a matter of "respect". he was threatening to hold out. that caught my attention. (i'm a nurse, make around 60 a year, police, firefighters and the military make less than that, and these boneheads expect more money out of respect). then the players went on strike. in 1995 the nfl allowed art modell to move the browns from cleveland. ( he said he wasn't making any money in cleveland. he went to baltimore and eventually had to sell because.....he wasn't making any money there either). did't watch a pro game for a decade.
> you say they don't play just for money? how many times are players under contract, and threaten to hold out until their contract is renegotiated ie darrell revis. (so much for living up to a contract). money is the bottom line for the pro athlete, period. even when they get money, no guarantee they'll play their best, see albert haynesworth.
> you mentioned why does every school have ne louisiana state, the sw campus on their schedule. what about ohio state and michigan, alabama and auburn, oklahoma and texas, florida and georgia. plenty of games where pride is on the line, therefore the players put forth a better effort. the pros are bigger, faster, stronger, but they also have less heart.
> ...



I understand that the Browns owner bailing for Baltimore made you forever despise him. As for Thurman Thomas and any other player that brings his mouth to a mic to gripe about playing time or money isn't professional. The one thing that everyone doesn't understand though is that they aren't in college anymore, the goal is to make the most money that you can for the short time that most get to play in the NFL, and you're right there is no gaurantee that they will play well after they get a big contract, but that's the nature of the beast. If your co-worker Rick gets a pay raise and makes more than you, while you have 5 years more experience and say you have the same education and you're better than him, then tell me you won't be upset about it?  Loyalty is leaving as a junior because you can't leave as a sophmore anymore, look fans are loyal, not the players, they are using college for the same reason college is using them, for the greenbacks.


----------



## maker4life (May 16, 2011)

308-MIKE said:


> i grew up in cleveland, ohio. used to say i was a browns fan as a fetus. you could give a number, and i could tell you who wore it, what position they played, and probably where they went to college. i grew up hearing stories of marion motley, paul brown, otto graham, bobby mitchell, jim brown,and probably the best name in browns history, lou " the toe" groza. i had season tickets fro 87-93. i would go to the games, and come home and watch them again because i taped them.
> then i remember watching an interview with thurman thomas of the bills. he was upset because another running back he felt was inferior was making more than him. he said it was a matter of "respect". he was threatening to hold out. that caught my attention. (i'm a nurse, make around 60 a year, police, firefighters and the military make less than that, and these boneheads expect more money out of respect). then the players went on strike. in 1995 the nfl allowed art modell to move the browns from cleveland. ( he said he wasn't making any money in cleveland. he went to baltimore and eventually had to sell because.....he wasn't making any money there either). did't watch a pro game for a decade.
> you say they don't play just for money? how many times are players under contract, and threaten to hold out until their contract is renegotiated ie darrell revis. (so much for living up to a contract). money is the bottom line for the pro athlete, period. even when they get money, no guarantee they'll play their best, see albert haynesworth.
> you mentioned why does every school have ne louisiana state, the sw campus on their schedule. what about ohio state and michigan, alabama and auburn, oklahoma and texas, florida and georgia. plenty of games where pride is on the line, therefore the players put forth a better effort. the pros are bigger, faster, stronger, but they also have less heart.
> ...



So I'm guessing as a nurse you'd be perfectly fine with a cna making more money than you ? I'm sure you're much more concerned with the health of your patients than you are about any pay check .


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 16, 2011)

"So I'm guessing as a nurse you'd be perfectly fine with a cna making more money than you ? I'm sure you're much more concerned with the health of your patients than you are about any pay check ".
this makes no sense as to why i prefer college over pro, because of money and loyalty. would you pay trent richardson more money now, then say matt ryan? no, apples and oranges. just so you know, i work in the emergency room. i could switch specialties and make more money if i chose. i don't because i enjoy what i do, and i enjoy working with my co-workers.


----------



## maker4life (May 16, 2011)

308-MIKE said:


> "So I'm guessing as a nurse you'd be perfectly fine with a cna making more money than you ? I'm sure you're much more concerned with the health of your patients than you are about any pay check ".
> this makes no sense as to why i prefer college over pro, because of money and loyalty. would you pay trent richardson more money now, then say matt ryan? no, apples and oranges. just so you know, i work in the emergency room. i could switch specialties and make more money if i chose. i don't because i enjoy what i do, and i enjoy working with my co-workers.



You mentioned Thurman Thomas and even called him a bonehead . How is his feeling he's worth more than another guy that he's more qualified than any different from yours or anyone elses ? The same thing goes on in nearly everywork place out there but because the guys are making more money than the average person they get villanized .

Your whole rant was about money . Well that's their job just like nursing is your job and if a guy believes he's not getting paid for what he's worth he can't just up and apply for a job at a new hospital .


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 16, 2011)

when you're making millions, playing a game, and complain, because someone is making more than you, yes you are a bonehead (only because any stronger language would get me banned). i just refuse to spend my money filling their bank accounts. would you want a nurse or doctor taking care of you if money was their only motivation?


----------



## riprap (May 16, 2011)

In pro ball, when a team beats you, you don't have to worry if the other teams players are gettin paid. They ALL are.


----------



## stringmusic (May 16, 2011)

308-MIKE said:


> *when you're making millions, playing a game, and complain, because someone is making more than you, yes you are a bonehead *(only because any stronger language would get me banned). i just refuse to spend my money filling their bank accounts. would you want a nurse or doctor taking care of you if money was their only motivation?



You and everybody else would do the same thing.


----------



## stringmusic (May 16, 2011)

riprap said:


> In pro ball, when a team beats you, you don't have to worry if the other teams players are gettin paid. They ALL are.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 16, 2011)

I love CFB and I like pro football. Reasons? CFB brings  tradition and pageantry to the table that the NFL can't even come close to and the talent walking around at tailgates isn't even comparable.  No lockouts and no (few) domes also is more my style. I also love the diversity of both offensive and defensive systems you see in CFB over the pros. There also used to be a time that kids in a particular state played for their state school (still that way in Alabama but they are behind the rest of the US by 40 or so years in everything else so why should this be any different).  So you are generally pulling for Georgia boys when you pull for UGA as an example, not so with the pros. As far as the TV ratings... Those are that way because the largest populations in our country (New England and California) are dominated by pro sports. Metro NYC has as many people in it as the states of Georgia, Alabama, Miss, SC, and Tenn combined.


----------



## bkl021475 (May 16, 2011)

308-MIKE said:


> when you're making millions, playing a game, and complain, because someone is making more than you, yes you are a bonehead (only because any stronger language would get me banned). i just refuse to spend my money filling their bank accounts. would you want a nurse or doctor taking care of you if money was their only motivation?



It doesn't matter what you're making bonehead, money is the object of a career, and the truth is money is why 99% of people choose their career path,if you're a nurse and don't care what you make then I salute you, that said if nursing paid $5 an hour you wouldn't be there and you know it so stop fooling yourself, college players don't get paid because they can't, that's the only reason you can't (explicitive) about college foosball! GEEZ!


----------



## bkl021475 (May 16, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> I love CFB and I like pro football. Reasons? CFB brings  tradition and pageantry to the table that the NFL can't even come close to and the talent walking around at tailgates isn't even comparable.  No lockouts and no (few) domes also is more my style. I also love the diversity of both offensive and defensive systems you see in CFB over the pros. There also used to be a time that kids in a particular state played for their state school (still that way in Alabama but they are behind the rest of the US by 40 or so years in everything else so why should this be any different).  So you are generally pulling for Georgia boys when you pull for UGA as an example, not so with the pros. As far as the TV ratings... Those are that way because the largest populations in our country (New England and California) are dominated by pro sports. Metro NYC has as many people in it as the states of Georgia, Alabama, Miss, SC, and Tenn combined.




Tradition and pagentry is college football, you are spot on about that, the NFL is not and never will be here in the south!

NFL is alot bigger deal in Pitt, Green Bay, and Dallas than what we see here in Atlanta, but it is what it is, as a whole Football in general is what we live for, be it NCAA or NFL!


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 17, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> It doesn't matter what you're making bonehead, money is the object of a career, and the truth is money is why 99% of people choose their career path,if you're a nurse and don't care what you make then I salute you, that said if nursing paid $5 an hour you wouldn't be there and you know it so stop fooling yourself, college players don't get paid because they can't, that's the only reason you can't (explicitive) about college foosball! GEEZ!



you must be hanging with the wrong people then. and what ever you do for a living, i don't want anything to do with. obvious you only do it for money. 99% of people i know who work do what they do BECAUSE THEY ARE GOOD AT IT AND ENJOY IT...bonehead.


----------



## bkl021475 (May 17, 2011)

308-MIKE said:


> you must be hanging with the wrong people then. and what ever you do for a living, i don't want anything to do with. obvious you only do it for money. 99% of people i know who work do what they do BECAUSE THEY ARE GOOD AT IT AND ENJOY IT...bonehead.



I work for the money, yes! I have 15 years in and I'm the best at my job and most of the time I enjoy it, but from what you're saying, a person shouldn't want more for themselves. If you're satisfied with what you have then I'm glad, I am also, but, I will always do what is best for myself financially in my career and most everyone else would do the same. Cheers!


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 18, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> I work for the money, yes! I have 15 years in and I'm the best at my job and most of the time I enjoy it, but from what you're saying, a person shouldn't want more for themselves. If you're satisfied with what you have then I'm glad, I am also, but, I will always do what is best for myself financially in my career and most everyone else would do the same. Cheers!



agreed!!!
sorry for losing my head for a bit. didn't mean to imply any negativity on you.


----------



## bkl021475 (May 18, 2011)

308-MIKE said:


> agreed!!!
> sorry for losing my head for a bit. didn't mean to imply any negativity on you.



Same here!


----------



## stringmusic (May 18, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> I work for the money, yes! I have 15 years in and I'm the best at my job and most of the time I enjoy it, but from what you're saying, a person shouldn't want more for themselves. If you're satisfied with what you have then I'm glad, I am also, but, I will always do what is best for myself financially in my career and most everyone else would do the same. Cheers!





308-MIKE said:


> agreed!!!
> sorry for losing my head for a bit. didn't mean to imply any negativity on you.



I dont know about ya'll, but I would rather watch a college foosball game than go to work!!


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 19, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I dont know about ya'll, but I would rather watch a college foosball game than go to work!!



i could 2nd that. may want to add: the in-laws, wifes girlfriends, the gay "wedding" she made me go to last week, and cutting the grass.


----------

